# photo of 4 speed linkage



## Mikes145 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm having difficulties adjusting the linkage on my 4 speed '69 GTO. I looked up some illustrations online but the drawing is a little hard for me to figure out. Does anyone have an actual photo of how this linkage is set up? I can shift 3-4 but not 1-2. I know something has to be set up wrong. I can shift it by hand while under the car. I thought I tried it every way possible.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

go to the top of this thread "64 gto frame replacement" and look at the last couple of pages there.


----------

